# furious



## katydo (Dec 5, 2010)

My gf would like to ask a question.



Hi, I will keep it short and thank you for any responses,

My gf's daughter called me from her dorm and told me that while a bunch of us were in the spa during a barbque weekend that my husband's erection was laying right under her crotch, I don't know if she's making trouble or if something actually happened.

Does anyone here think I should I call her back for more details, or just go talk to my husband now, or what?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Call them both back on speaker phone. Find out exactly how her crotch got so close to his erection in the first place. 

What sucks about he said, she said, is you never know what really happened.

Good luck


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

You say that a bunch of "us" were in a spa, so you were there, right? Did you see anything? Did she sit on his lap while you were there?

Us guys have very little control over our erections and if we are in a spa with good looking college girls and one is sitting on our lap, we're going to have an erection. if that's all that happened, it's nothing.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

katydo said:


> My gf would like to ask a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me that's the first problem right there. What was she doing on her lap??? That doesn't give him an exscuse, but to me, you don't get B...without having A first. When i was young and single, i had girls sit on my lap... college road trip, party, etc. But since i knew nothing was going jump off, there was no reason for me to get "xcited." The husband probably couldn't help himself. 

Get more details...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My first question would be, What was her crotch doing in proximity to my husband's penis in the first place? My second question would be, where was I when my husband was in such an awkward position and why didn't I catch it? At some point, two people (at least) decided it was a great idea to hop into a hot tub in apparently really close proximity to each other, probably after drinking. The problem was not in the alleged erection (if it even happened) but in the poor judgment which created the conditions. 
I'd have a word with my husband and tell him the allegation was made and that to avoid future problems or allegations, that both of you would avoid placing yourselves in such positions. A guy's arousal is rather apparent and not entirely within his control. If something nice looking rubs their vagina against his penis, there will be a reaction. This girl apparently was at least equally aroused or her crotch wouldn't have been touching his. You made no mention of anyone being threatened at gunpoint to get into such a position, so I assume (if it happened) it involved two willing adults. You said the girl called from her "dorm" which leads me to believe she's in college and over 18.


----------



## katydo (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.



Chris Taylor said:


> You say that a bunch of "us" were in a spa, so you were there, right? Did you see anything? Did she sit on his lap while you were there?


Yes, after talking about all of this with them I do remember being crammed in the spa like sardines. In the spa it's like white water rapids you can't see anything under the water.




Rob774 said:


> The husband probably couldn't help himself.


I'm thinking that's EXACTLY what happened.




unbelievable said:


> You said the girl called from her "dorm" which leads me to believe she's in college and over 18.


Yes she's in college.




I've spoken to both of them and this is what it boiled down to:

It was crowded with 8 or 9 of us in the spa and she jumped in and sat down in the only open space. By the time he realized he had an erection he was too embarassed to get up and with all the water jets and people bobbing around there was "motion".

He says he's sorry he didn't just get up and get out, but nothing happened. She says he wasn't actually inside her but he was "right there" because she felt him come and reached down and felt his penis and jumped up and ran out of the spa.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

She actually felt him cum? THAT is too damned close, I don't care how many people were in the spa. I understand men can't control their erections (doesn't thinking about their own mother at a time like that help even a LITTLE????). My sweetie says warm water, bubbles...it's a "go". But she was too close. I wouldn't be happy with her very much either. 

I'm wondering what she's hoping to accomplish by telling you this? She might be a young college girl, but she knows what causes men's erections. I'm guessing she wants you to talk to your husband about this. And you have. Now what? Is she wanting an apology or something, or was she just letting you know? If she was having to sit in his lap (which is what it sounds like where she was at), then there was NO freakin' room in the hot tub. Makes me wonder if she was teasing him or something.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I would talk to my husband about keeping a safe distance between him and this girl in the future. It could have been a random accident, but she is old enough to know better about practically hopping into somebody else's husband's lap. I would just avoid future problems with extra space.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

This can't be a serious question, the whole scenario is ridicules. 

The girl would have had to be straddling him or seated right in his lap. That was the only place to sit? A teenage girl sitting on an adult male? Think people! And she didn't realize he had an erection throbbing against her until he was cumin? Or was she teasing him and enjoying it? Were you people dressed?

And frankly I don't care how much suds there was in the hot tub as a parent you couldn't see your daughter sitting on a mans lap?? Were you drunk?

It would have taken me half a second to pull my daughter off that man and toss her ass out of the hot tub!


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

Cooper said:


> This can't be a serious question, the whole scenario is ridicules.
> 
> The girl would have had to be straddling him or seated right in his lap. That was the only place to sit? A teenage girl sitting on an adult male? Think people! And she didn't realize he had an erection throbbing against her until he was cumin? Or was she teasing him and enjoying it? Were you people dressed?
> 
> ...


yea,this dont sound right.

if my husband(knowing the type of man he is)would have moved himself away from the girl weather he had an erection or not or he would have gotten out.
if i would have got close to a man in that way(and i would not)
and noticed he had an erection,i would have moved away from him.
i think she excited him on purpose, for her to sit there on him long enough feeling his hard on rubbing on her,and your husband got caught up in the moment to let himself get that worked up to where he would cum. 

i would be very upset with my husband and questing my marriage and the girl would be out of my life in everyway.

maybe it was all just something that happend and should be forgotten,but it just doesnt sound right to me,iIDK.
im sorry you have this to deal with.


----------



## katydo (Dec 5, 2010)

He's admitted to it, but he says all he did was sit there. After her "butt rubbing" she reached down and felt his penis up the leg of his shorts, squeezed it, and tried to push it inside her and that's when he came. He says the whole thing lasted a minute or two and while he absolutely should have stopped it, he was too shocked and embarrased and he is not to blame.

Now I just have to figure out how I feel about all of this.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, I'm sure he WAS shocked. I'm calling BS on the not being able to get out of the hot tub though. I asked my SO some questions, after reading him the original post. He said she shouldn't have been on his lap in the first place. I told him there was nowhere else for her to sit. He says "bulls**t...there were other people in the hot tub, let her sit on one of THEIR laps". That's just my SO for you. So I asked how would he have gotten out of the hot tub having an erection, and he said that he wouldn't have had an erection if she wasn't sitting on his lap. 

So to sum it up in his mind, your husband is 99% to blame. He should NOT have allowed this young girl on his lap to start with. I asked him what would he do if some girl ran her hand up his shorts and squeezed his penis, and he said he'd have jumped out of there like his a** was on fire, looking at her like she'd lost her mind. He said it's not like you're helpless and tied to the hot tub. And the girl basically tried to have sex with him, in her attempts to push him inside of her. But he put himself in that position to start with. Shoulda stopped it WAY before it got that far. My SO just says that he should have never let it happen. 

I can tell you how I'd feel about this, but that's me and I'm not you. I would still be furious, and I'd be blaming my husband. The young girl has *some* responsiblity, but as the older adult the lion's share of the responsibility falls on your husband. I sure as hell wouldn't let her in my house again. And my husband and I would be having some VERY SERIOUS TALKS. 

I'm really sorry that you're going through this. I would feel so hurt and betrayed. I'd be wondering what my husband was up to, that he didn't stop this girl from sitting on his lap in the first place. I'd be wondering ALL kinds of things. I can sure understand your confusion, but your last post cleared up most of the confusion for me.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

You are hurt and confused right now. Why don't you ask him what you should do if some young cute hottie hopped in your lap in the hot tub? Would he understand that you were just too embarrassed to hop out and that it only lasted for a minute or two? If he says he's cool with it, then make a point to sit next to a young cutie the next time your are out and see if he squirms. Then you will have your answer. BTW, You know darn well he would not be cool if it were you.


----------

